# HELP PLEASE!!



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

Hi All,

My SIL about to deliver a baby and trying to use a Canon T1i with 18-55 IS kit lens. Cannot get it to autofocus.
The telephoto kit lens will autofocus so I assume it is a lens issue. 

Have already confirmed that the lens is on autofocus and have re-attached the lens, etc. It only works on Manual settings.

Thank you in advance.

Neil


----------



## Mach0 (May 27, 2012)

So what's the question?


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

Two suggestions:

Step back - it could be that you are too close and the lens can't focus in that range

Or, switch to manual focus.

Good luck to you and of course to your SIL!


----------



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. Have tried moving location. Question is...does anyone have any other recommendations to try and get the 18-55 lens to autofocus?
 As mentioned, the telephoto lens will autofocus.

Thank you again for any advice that may help.


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2012)

RTSM.


----------



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the real-time help...


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

Did you try using manual focus?
Given that you have time constraints, that may be your best option.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

480sparky said:


> RTSM.



stupid question, what does RTSM mean?


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > RTSM.
> ...



Read The Supplied Manual.


----------



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

Thank you BlackSheep. Will have to go that route       .
I appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

480sparky said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Righto, that makes sense.

Not sure if the OP had the opportunity to bring the manual to the mat ward, though.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2012)

My manuals were always in my gear bag, so they not only always went where I went, I always new right where they were even when I hadn't gone anywhere. 

Was the camera body also set to auto focus?


----------



## TCampbell (May 27, 2012)

It sounds like you're asking us to trouble-shoot your lens.  What... exactly... have you tried?  I hate to be pedantic, but did you look at the side of your lens and verify it's the switch is in auto-focus mode?


----------



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

She did not bring the manual (not a priority on delivery day). Camera was on auto focus. Will let you know if a solution develops. Thanks again.


----------



## Sherm (May 27, 2012)

Lens is on auto-focus and have switched it back and forth to see if that does anything (no luck). Re-attached lens, replaced the battery, confirmed it works in manual mode but no activity when trying on autofocus and the various modes. The other lens works fine. Lens does not even make any attempt to "search" for the focus.


----------

